# Uber now has option to thank rider for tip.



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

See screen capture below.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rather have an option to thank them when they said, “I’ll get you in the app.” But didn’t!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

r u watching netflix while on the job?!?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanx Tampa, but how about a screen shot of where you add the thanks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The new option has disappeared as of this morning. Gone just like it appeared; no notice.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> See screen capture below.
> View attachment 374017


I'd like to see what the riders sees once you sent thanks


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

There is a sneaky (but not surprising) factor to Uber's tipping scheme. First, it allows Uber to claim drivers are paid more per hour than what uber actually pays. Lets say without tips you average $20 in "earnings" not including tips. Once Uber includes tips Uber can claim Uber drivers "earn" $21 per hour. Aint that nice of Uber to increase drivers pay by $1.00 an hour.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the 'new' option wasn't displaying today at all. Gone, like it never existed.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

All my tips are in cash, just like all my fares. Unless the pax are farmers, then I accept payment in kind. Sorghum, wheat, soybeans, you name it. anything but corn, basically.


----------

